# 1/3/09 cold weather pups



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

me and my brother decided to give rudee a try in our yaks. they are a little hard to find, but they are there. we caught about 20 cookie cutter pups at 17 1/2in, as well as 1 keeper at 19.
also i can neither confirm nor deny the rumors of an 8# speck being caught there, but i can tell you that there are still keeper specks being caught bubt you will have to work for them.

here is a few pics, it was a nice day on the water.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

nice job. how were u fishing for how and what were u using


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Good to see you guys got into them back there. In the third pic, that gazebo... at night, high tide... back your kayak into the grass to hold tight... fan cast with a gulp... I have caught big pups, trout, blues, even spot and croaker non stop within spitting distance of the yak in the summer.


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice job. Did you catch them on cut mullet?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

mullet was the best. grubs, and storms worked, you just had to fish them slow and slow.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Good stuff.
I can't wait to get on the water with my new yak.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice pics. Congrats on the fish.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^i think you should get that yak back from him


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

LR, don't wear out that yak man:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you launch from owls creek?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sand.trout said:


> Do you launch from owls creek?


yep


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Didn't happen to hook into a Penn 770 down there did ya...? Good work on the reds there Adam. 

Skunk


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

Is there a separate kayak launch at owl creek??


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

FishForFun said:


> Is there a separate kayak launch at owl creek??


Nope, just haul it down the boat ramp and avoid the incoming/outgoing boats. 

Skunk


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

I have noticed that when facing the aquarium, use the far left ramp as that is the one most yakkers & canoes use. It is not exclusive though. Just remember, the other 2 are closer to where the boats are going towards on the way out and closer to their cars on the way in so those are the ones they will most likely be using. With us the reason you want to use the far left ramp (or right on the way in) especially in the cold weather, is when wearing waders there are 2 choices, use the ramp closest to the porta potty and run for it or turn your neoprenes into a wet suit


----------

